# Just advice for custom turbo projects



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Avoid buying a Mid 80's Chrysler T3 turbos at all costs. The turbine inlet and discharge flanges are nearly impossible to find. Also no manifold comes with the Chrysler T3 inlet bolt pattern, so you have to use a JGS as that is your only option. For the discharge, its a difficult thing to find a flange, and if you're lucky, all you'll find is one for an internal wastegate setup (with actuator valve). I believe I finally found one that would work for an external wastegate setup, but I'm still not 100% convinced. Anyways, my advice is to save yourself the trouble and buy a standard T3 turbo, nothing funky like this.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I was unable to find a flange, so it had to be custom made. More money for the car.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Yeah*

Probably the best OEM turbo to use (aside from a T25/T28) is the older Ford SVO T3.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

the mitsubishi TD04 is a very good turbo as well.


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

i hae heard alot of saab and volvo turbo cars have large t3's on them also


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I previously had a Saab 9000 t3 and it was a smaller turbo than the one I have now. I don't exactly remember, but if by TD04, you specifically mean the 14b, then you are correct sir.


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

saab and volvo have decent t3's, nissan has one for the 300zx that was a t3 also, and the mitsu 14b is a good stock turbo but would require a custom mani w/ mitsu flange to use on our cars.


----------

